# How to make a homemade jigging tip-up



## RichP

ih772 said:


> Does anyone know of a free hosting site that I can put the .PDF on? That way anyone can download it.


Not sure how much of hassle you want to go through to do it, but I *think* you could start a tumblr blog without too much difficulty, embed the PDF there and link to it that way.

btw, very cool idea you had here.


----------



## bam981126

Could you send that to [email protected] gmail.com thank you


----------



## janddp

Could you send it to [email protected] as well. Thanks

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## stillfish

My uncle use to make these awhile back!! Thanks for posting!!


----------



## on a call

Now this is what I call a great post. 

Well done !

Thank you for the well put together info and instruction !!!

I hope to make some.

Again, thank you.

Brian


----------



## ih772

Has anyone built some of these? I'm just curious to so how they are working for you guys.


----------



## Montanan

Hey ih772,

Just wanted to say thanks for the detailed write up. I made 3 of these today to try out this winter. After the learning curve on the first one, the subsequent builds are actually quite quick! I joined up with the forum just to say Thanks!


----------



## ih772

Montanan said:


> Hey ih772,
> 
> Just wanted to say thanks for the detailed write up. I made 3 of these today to try out this winter. After the learning curve on the first one, the subsequent builds are actually quite quick! I joined up with the forum just to say Thanks!


You're welcome and yes the subsequent builds go much faster after the first couple.

I'll have to build a couple more this winter and maybe do some refinements to the design.


----------



## Montanan

I actually did change it a little bit. I added another small I bolt right by the spool, to help direct the line to wrap more smoothly. Works pretty well it seems.


----------



## ih772

I'll email it to you soon.


----------



## ih772

Anyone else want the instructions in .PDF format? Just PM me your email address and I'll send it to you.


----------

